# Did you vaccinate for West Nile?



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

More cases popping up, more horses dying.

"Equine WNV Case Numbers Rising By Erica Larson, News Editor
TheHorse.com September 13, 2016

Horses in several states have tested positive for West Nile virus (WNV), animal health officials and the Equine Disease Communication Center (EDCC) have reported.

New York-The EDCC reported late last week that two horses from New York-one from St. Lawrence County and one from Suffolk County-tested positive for WNV.

"The first, an 18-year-old mare from Lisbon, New York, had depression, blindness, difficulty eating, and ataxia," the EDCC relayed. "The mare eventually went down and was euthanized on Aug. 24.

"The second, an unvaccinated 23-year-old gelding from Manorville, New York, had front leg weakness which progressed to both front legs," the EDCC said. "The gelding went down and exhibited whole body tremors. The horse was euthanized on Sept. 2."

In both cases, WNV was confirmed via serology performed at Cornell University, in Ithaca, New York.

Oklahoma-The EDCC also reported that Oklahoma confirmed its third WNV case of the year on Sept. 12.

"The 16-year-old Quarter Horse gelding located in Jackson County was showing severe neurologic signs including hind limb ataxia," the EDCC said. "Vaccination history is unknown."

Wisconsin-Meanwhile, a total of five horses have now tested positive for WNV in Wisconsin. On Sept. 7, Raechelle Belli, public information officer for the Wisconsin Department of Agriculture, Trade, and Consumer Protection's Divisions of Animal Health and Food Safety, told TheHorse.com that three cases were confirmed in Clark County, one in St. Croix County, and one in Rusk County so far this year."


 http://www.thehorse.com/articles/38158/equine-wnv-case-numbers-rising


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I haven't owned a horse in years, so I didn't realize that they had developed a vaccine.

If I still owned a horse, I would vaccinate. Just my opinion.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I vaccinate every year for east and west Nile, as well as several others in a combination shot from my vet.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Nope, I have a mare that has a severe reaction to the vaccine and with each vaccine her symptoms got worse (took me a while to figure it out). I did away with giving the vaccine and started practicing mosquito control instead.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Teej said:


> Nope, I have a mare that has a severe reaction to the vaccine and with each vaccine her symptoms got worse (took me a while to figure it out). I did away with giving the vaccine and started practicing mosquito control instead.


Interesting. Just West Nile or all vaccines?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

aoconnor1 said:


> I vaccinate every year for east and west Nile, as well as several others in a combination shot from my vet.


Do you mean eastern and western equine encephalomyelitis? As far as I know there isn't an eastern Nile, is there? Then again, I'm sure I'm not current on infectious equine disease.

No, I haven't vaccinated against West Nile.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Foal in central Michigan, unvaccinated, died of eastern equine encephalomyelitis (EEE) this week. Sad indeed.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Yes, my horses are vaccinated against West Nile and I'm glad since two horses in our neighboring county died of confirmed WN this summer.
We also had a lot barns locking down and shows cancelled because of a few deaths due to EHV-1 in our area.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> Do you mean eastern and western equine encephalomyelitis? As far as I know there isn't an eastern Nile, is there? Then again, I'm sure I'm not current on infectious equine disease.
> 
> No, I haven't vaccinated against West Nile.


Yes, EEE. Sorry, I lump them together but should elaborate. West Nile, EEE, and several other diseases combined into one 5 way (or is it 6 way?!) Anyway, I haul mine to the vet yearly, 4 at a time, for vaccines and coggins. 

I've never had a horse have a negative reaction to any of the vaccines, though I have had horses who get sore at the injection site and I always give a gram of but to help minimize that.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

haypoint said:


> Interesting. Just West Nile or all vaccines?


 She only has a reaction to West Nile vaccine. I know this because I always vaccinated for WN in the spring and everything else in the fall because that was our riding season and when the horses were exposed to more, so it wasn't combined with anything else. She would have intermittent bouts of walking like she was drunk. The last time she got the vaccine it took her from April until August to fully get back to normal again. To be fair she was the only one in the herd that had a reaction. It scared me enough though that I didn't want to continue using it at all. It was also several years ago with the first WN vaccine available. Hopefully, they've improved since then. 

Had another mare that always developed a cough after a Rhino vaccine and a gelding that got strangles after his vaccine. That was a one time thing since it was required by the training barn he was going to, so don't know if he would have gotten it every time.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When I had donkeys my vet told me that when Fort Dodge was creating the vaccine they had a hard time finding horses that did not already have the antibodies. WNV hits horses the way it hits people. You feel a bit down, flue maybe, then get better. Most people are not badly affected- newborns and very sick people can be. Horses, he said, will have the virus but you won't even know it unless you are working with the horse that day.

In short, I decided not to vaccinate for it (it's good for 4 months, so at least twice a year). We have a pond in the yard and this takes care of most of our mosquito problems.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Maura said:


> When I had donkeys my vet told me that when Fort Dodge was creating the vaccine they had a hard time finding horses that did not already have the antibodies. WNV hits horses the way it hits people. You feel a bit down, flue maybe, then get better. Most people are not badly affected- newborns and very sick people can be. Horses, he said, will have the virus but you won't even know it unless you are working with the horse that day.
> 
> In short, I decided not to vaccinate for it (it's good for 4 months, so at least twice a year). We have a pond in the yard and this takes care of most of our mosquito problems.


The WN vax is good for a year...not four months. Your vet is way off the mark. Horses can die from WN. The mortality rate is something like 34%

Also, how does a pond "take care" of mosquito problems rather than actually contribute to them?


http://www.aaep.org/info/west-nile-virus-


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> The WN vax is good for a year...not four months. Your vet is way off the mark. Horses can die from WN. The mortality rate is something like 34%
> 
> Also, how does a pond "take care" of mosquito problems rather than actually contribute to them?
> 
> ...


Glad I wasn't the only one confused by those comments! 

We vaccinated for WN this fall this year, for the first time in a few years for it. 
I think next year I will just have them get the 6-7-8-9-way (lol) that comes with the WN in it.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

All of our horses at our barn are vaccinated for WN. We are in Suffolk County where one of the horses in the OP were from although they are about 30 miles away. But we have had positive results from testing on mosquitoes in our town so yep, we get the vaccines.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

haypoint said:


> Foal in central Michigan, unvaccinated, died of eastern equine encephalomyelitis (EEE) this week. Sad indeed.


Horse died of EEE last week, from central Upper Peninsula of Michigan.
Several cases of West Nile in humans in Michigan, too.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

"New Equine EEE, WNV Cases Confirmed [WI, FL]
By Erica Larson, News Editor
TheHorse.com
September 20, 2016


The Equine Disease Communication Center (EDCC) reported that animal health officials in Florida and Wisconsin have confirmed new cases of Eastern equine encephalitis (EEE) and officials in Washington have confirmed new West Nile virus (WNV) cases in horses in those states.

In Wisconsin, an unvaccinated 12-year-old Quarter Horse mare from Vilas County is the state's fourth equine EEE case for 2016.

"The mare was febrile (had a fever), unable to rise, and unresponsive with various neurologic signs including extensor rigidity, struggling, nystagmus (involuntary eye movement), intermittent tonic/clonic activity (rapid succession of muscle contraction and relaxation; often associated with seizures), and frequent tooth grinding," the EDCC said. "The attending veterinarian humanely euthanized the mare."

In Florida, the EDCC reported that a new EEE case was confirmed on Sept. 19.

"The 11-year-old Quarter Horse mare was last vaccinated for EEE in late summer 2015, per the owner, and had no recent travel history," the EDCC said. "Clinical signs began on Aug. 13 and the horse was euthanized for humane reasons later the same day."

This is the first confirmed EEE case in Sumter County and Florida's 20th case for 2016."


Full text:
http://www.thehorse.com/articles/38201/new-equine-eee-wnv-cases-confirmed


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

haypoint said:


> "New Equine EEE, WNV Cases Confirmed [WI, FL]
> By Erica Larson, News Editor
> TheHorse.com
> September 20, 2016
> ...


Frightening. I wonder if the second mare had a good vaccination protocol before summer of 2015. I'd like to find that out. 

All of my horses get vaccinated yearly, no matter what. I simply don't want to run the risk of losing one to something that a quick shot would have prevented.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Wisconsin Horses Test Positive for EEE, WNV
By Erica Larson, News Editor

TheHorse.com

September 27, 2016





The Wisconsin Department of Agriculture, Trade, and Consumer Protection has confirmed additional cases of Eastern equine encephalitis (EEE) and West Nile virus (WNV) in horses in that state, the Equine Disease Communication Center (EDCC) reported Sept. 26.



The state has confirmed six EEE cases since Sept. 23, the EDCC said, including:



 An unvaccinated 8-year-old Saddlebred mare from Forest County, which presented with fever, ataxia (incoordination), and blindness. She became unresponsive and was euthanized Sept. 14;

 An unvaccinated 4-year-old Quarter Horse gelding from Lincoln County, which presented Sept. 14 with occasional paddling, seizures, cortical blindness, ataxia, bruxism (teeth grinding), and exaggerated eye responses. He became unresponsive and was euthanized on Sept. 15;

 An 18-year-old Quarter Horse mare from Lincoln County, which was not vaccinated this year and has an unknown vaccination history for previous years. She presented Sept. 19 with ataxia, bruxism, and blindness. She was minimally responsive, injured herself, and was euthanized Sept. 20;

 An unvaccinated 8-yearr-old grade gelding from Clark County, which was down and unresponsive on Sept. 20. He died despite treatment on Sept. 23;

 An unvaccinated 12-yearr-old grade stallion from Langlade County, which presented Sept. 13 as recumbent (down and unable to rise), depressed, and listless. He was eventually coaxed to stand, but went back down and died Sept. 14; and

 An unvaccinated 8-year-old Standardbred mare from Waupaca County, which was ataxic before going down on Sept. 17. She became unresponsive and developed nystagmus (involuntary movement of the eyeballs) before dying that night.



The newly confirmed cases bring Wisconsin's total to 11 equine EEE cases in 2016.





Full text:

http://www.thehorse.com/articles/38233/wisconsin-horses-test-positive-for-eee-wnv


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Twelve Horses in Colorado confirmed to be infected with West Nile Virus
By Colorado Department of Agriculture

Drovers CattleNetwork.com

September 28, 2016





As of September 27, 2016, twelve horses in Colorado have been confirmed to be infected with the West Nile Virus.



County Breakdown:



Larimer County = 4 cases

Weld County = 3 cases

LaPlata County = 2 cases

Adams County = 1 case

Mesa County = 1 case

Pueblo County = 1 case



Vaccines in horses have proven to be a very effective prevention tool. Horses that have been vaccinated in past years need an annual booster shot. However, if an owner did not vaccinate their animal in previous years, the horse will need the two-shot vaccination series within a three to four week period.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

They need to look at the WNV treatment protocol that Dr. MC Baker used. Here is the article I posted in the thread abuot WNV in 2014 on this site. Wish it was used everywhere. Great successful treatment rates here.

http://www.horsecity.com/articles/c...exas-that-horses-can-beat-the-west-nile-virus

Sadly, that great veterinarian that came up with the vaccine protocol just passed away last month from cancer. He is so missed.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Even if you're cold hearted and don't care about the horse, the cost of euthanasia & disposal far outweighs the cost of vaccination. May as well play it smart.

We're located _north_ of Niles, not west, so mine don't need that one, right? :nana:


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

aoconnor1 said:


> They need to look at the WNV treatment protocol that Dr. MC Baker used. Here is the article I posted in the thread abuot WNV in 2014 on this site. Wish it was used everywhere. Great successful treatment rates here.
> 
> http://www.horsecity.com/articles/c...exas-that-horses-can-beat-the-west-nile-virus
> 
> Sadly, that great veterinarian that came up with the vaccine protocol just passed away last month from cancer. He is so missed.


aoconnor1- the article is dead now.  Do you happen to have a rough idea of the information in it? I would be interested in what it said.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

gracielagata said:


> aoconnor1- the article is dead now.  Do you happen to have a rough idea of the information in it? I would be interested in what it said.


Dang, it was there when I posted it, I re-read it before adding the link. I will find it again and post for you.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

aoconnor1 said:


> Dang, it was there when I posted it, I re-read it before adding the link. I will find it again and post for you.


That would be great, thank you.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

doc- said:


> Even if you're cold hearted and don't care about the horse, the cost of euthanasia & disposal far outweighs the cost of vaccination. May as well play it smart.
> 
> We're located _north_ of Niles, not west, so mine don't need that one, right? :nana:


A local woman learned the hard way that emus are highly susceptible to EEE, after hers started dying from it. Then all of a sudden she's in town hall demanding that the town spray for mosquitoes. Made a big stink out of it, was even on the evening news crying about how unfair life is because her babies were dying in her arms from this horrible disease. Why does my tax money have to be spent because she didn't do her homework and spend $10 to vaccinate her birds, to say nothing about spreading that poison where I and my children live?


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Agriculture said:


> A local woman learned the hard way that emus are highly susceptible to EEE, after hers started dying from it. Then all of a sudden she's in town hall demanding that the town spray for mosquitoes. Made a big stink out of it, was even on the evening news crying about how unfair life is because her babies were dying in her arms from this horrible disease. Why does my tax money have to be spent because she didn't do her homework and spend $10 to vaccinate her birds, to say nothing about spreading that poison where I and my children live?


That's ridiculous, to put up that much fuss and yet not even vaccinate her animals to prevent it. That woman is absolutely a TOOL. (Totally out of line).


----------

